# New RedSea max250 65 gallon tank, update 29/7/12



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I couldn't resist, had to have it, more pictures to come as it goes together 








Looking kinda gross with water & crushed coral just put in. 28/7/12








Next day water clearing and 50 lbs of live rock.29/7/12


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Nice. Can't blame you Laurie. SW ?


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Yup! another SW tank is coming, I really like the white color.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Ooooooooo... That is bling!

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Gorgeous tank my friend.


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

is this the one with the buit in sump with protein skimmer , if so please let me know how this works i am eyeing up the bigger 120 red sea tank


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

well well well!! that is one nice tank!


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

here is the beast you spoke of! hummm i have some coral additives for you next time i see you


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

nice looking tank


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Some new pictures to see......


----------



## Shiyuu (Apr 9, 2011)

Nice sw tank~!
For 1 second I thought the evil Apple get their hands into the hobby~ 
(Get it? iTank? LoL~!)


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

If it came with a touchpad and LED screen, then it COULD be an iTank or at least an AndroidTank.:bigsmile:


----------



## dssv (Jan 1, 2012)

great looking new tank Laurie can't wait to see some updated pics.


----------

